# "Bulkhead" Basement Door



## dpg1961 (May 13, 2010)

Hello...Newbie here having trouble finding something and I thought I'd give this forum a try.  I have an older Bulkhead Basement door (single door type) that opens at the front (I've heard it called "Clam-type"???) Anyways it has springs on each side to help it open and hold it open.  I cannot find these springs anywhere and I've tried lots of places.  Most doors today are two piece and simply have some type of lever locking system or something.  Any suggestions where I can find these Springs?  People have suggested all kinds of Spring co. websites...No luck yet.  Please help...Thanks...


----------



## kok328 (May 13, 2010)

Try the manufacturer or take one of the springs off and take it to a commercial/industrial garage door place and see if they can match it up with something.


----------



## dpg1961 (May 13, 2010)

Going to try that.  No mfg name on the door anywhere and all the logical places can't help, H.D. etc...


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 14, 2010)

Look in the phone book for a commercial bolt and screw warehouse. Theres one here in Nashville that carries all kind of things like that, I'd look there instead of the big box stores. 

Is there any way you could re-engineer some of those struts that hold up the lift gates on vans and hatch backs?


----------



## blnurse (Sep 5, 2012)

I am interested to know if you were ever able to find replacement springs for your door. I have the same type of door and can't find any information about parts. I really don't want to replace the bulkhead. The previous owner drilled a hole in the hinge mechanism and utilized a bolt as a pin to hold the door open. It works but not the best plan. It would be great to find replacement springs.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 6, 2012)

bl; First, welcome. Perhaps a few photos would help. Meny of us have no experience with these doors, but it will give us a chance to think out side the box and maybe come up with something.


----------



## joecaption (Sep 7, 2012)

Without that picture where all guessing.
Try Googling Bilco. The the largest manufacture of bulkhead door systems.


----------

